# Decided to retire early..at 62



## Marie5656 (Oct 17, 2016)

*Well, much as I did not want to, it looks like I am going to have to take early retirement on disability.  My job is I work with a lady with a disability, providing personal care, transportation and simply helping her out in the community.  She uses a wheelchair, and needs a lot of assistance.
I am finding that my arthritis, balance issues (I have fallen several times) and other mobility issues are making it more difficult for me to safely work with her.  So, I am starting the process now.  Hopefully it will not take an eternity.*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 17, 2016)

I'm sorry to hear that you're starting your retirement with such health issues.  First and foremost, you really to have to take care of your own health and well-being.  Hope the process goes smooth for you and you feel better with time.


----------



## Ray (Oct 18, 2016)

Important to remember is that retirement does not mean "not going to work" that is a given. The important thing is, "here is what I AM going to do".

Either moving to a senior community or getting involved with a senior center is a great first step. 

Good luck with enjoying the rest of your life, remember - you have earned it


----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 18, 2016)

Maybe Marie having less work stress and wear and tear on your body by retiring at this age will help you feel better. I sure hope you do feel better so you can enjoy your time.


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 19, 2016)

Oh, I definatly plan on doing things with my time.  A lot of senior oriented stuff here in my town.   I have a concern, though.  Did any of you take retirement on disability at a later age (I am 62).  I have folks telling me it could still take 2 years to get approved.  If it will be that, may as well wait until 66.  I really cannot afford the hit I would take by taking early retirement benefits.  Lets just say I did not plan well for now.  I am seeing a lawyer.  I did ask at work if there was a less demanding job I could move into, and at this time there is not.  I work for a non profit that offers assistance and support to the disabled.


----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 19, 2016)

I worked at one time for a disability attorney and the process can take quite a bit of time, but it's good that you've already got an attorney. It's very common to be denied on the first application. It's important to have all of your medical diagnosis and treatment documentation up-to-date. We had potential clients that wanted to claim disability but hadn't been treated by a physician for 10+ years and had never been diagnosed with the problem for which they claimed they were disabled.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 19, 2016)

Marie, I worked for attorneys most of my life, and yes, it can take a very long time, maybe even up to a couple of years.  Sad, but true.  It is a long and frustrating process.

Social Security's definition of disability is the following (from its website):

The definition of disability under Social Security is different than  other programs. Social Security pays only for total disability. *No benefits are payable for partial disability or for short-term disability*. 


                         "Disability" under Social Security is based on your inability to work. We consider you disabled under Social Security rules if: 


You cannot do work that you did before;
 We decide that you cannot adjust to other work because of your medical condition(s); *and*
Your disability has lasted or is expected to last for at least one year or to result in death.
 
The catch for many people is whether or not they can "adjust" to other work,like for instance a sedentary job.


----------



## tortiecat (Oct 19, 2016)

I also retired at age 62, wanted to start gardening in a house that we had purchased two years previously, took some courses
on the learning how to navigate the computer, interior decorating, and obedience training for our sheltie.
My hubby retired two years later, and they were some of the best years of our lives.  We traveled, took up Square dancing,
spent part of our winters down south and renovated our home.  The grand kids were coming and we wanted to enjoy them.


----------



## Carla (Oct 19, 2016)

Marie,
Not sure how long it takes, it may depend on a lot of things. If you feel unable to do it, then for your safety and for the concern of your charges, it may be best to proceed. You don't want to begin retirement in the hospital or with a broken limb! Your doctor will have to approve too.

Your type of of work is demanding and physical, as was mine. Our bodies can only take so much and yours may be telling you enough. Retirement is great, you can get your rest and do things you want to do! I am hoping that with rest, some of your symptoms will lessen. Wish you luck!


----------



## Vedaarya (Oct 20, 2016)

I think you're right - Marie needs rest. Shortly after my husband's death I joined a group of volunteers caring for lonely, terminally ill people - it was very hard work. I only worked 2 years and then, it took me a few months to overcome the exhaustion. Now I enjoy my life as a pensioner. I enrolled in the Senior Academy and joined a number of activities there.


----------

